# Jobseekers Allowance amount V's F.I.S



## DBehan (9 Aug 2010)

My husband has recently exhausted his JB claim and submitted all paperwork to be means tested for JA.

Today he received a letter stating his entitlement to JA is approx. €70 per week. (This is a pretty devastating drop from JB of €242 per week.)

I'm not entirely sure if their calcuations are correct so I'd love some advice there.

I work 3 days per week earning €288. We have 1 child aged 15 months.
We have no other income.

Someone has suggested to me we may be better off claiming FIS. I'm not overly familiar with this so would appreciate any advice.

We claim MIS if this is of any relevance.

Thanks, I'm really stressed about this today and beginning to worry about the mortgage from October onwards...


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Aug 2010)

If you are working 19 hours per week (which I assume you are) you can apply for FIS (which would be E88.00) a week as well as his JA.


----------



## DBehan (9 Aug 2010)

Black Sheep said:


> If you are working 19 hours per week (which I assume you are) you can apply for FIS (which would be E88.00) a week as well as his JA.


 
Would you have time to explain your calculations? Much appreciated, thanks.

Is the mortgage interest supplement taken into account for FIS calculations? We get 378.60 per month for MIS.


----------



## gipimann (9 Aug 2010)

Mortgage Interest Supplement isn't taken into account for FIS, however FIS is assessed as income for your Mortgage Income Supplement.

The means test for FIS is outlined here - Family Income Supplement

Given the change in financial circumstances (reduction from JB to JA), you should contact the CWO who deals with your MIS claim and request a review.


----------



## fababby (9 Aug 2010)

Hi DBehan - do you have the figures on the letter advising your husband of his JA amount of €70 i.e how did they arrive at it?  It sound low to me if the only income you have is your €288...  Have a look at the means test re spouses income in relation to jobseekers allowance on www.welfare.ie

A


----------



## DBehan (10 Aug 2010)

Well it looks like they made a mistake the first time and now I'm wondering if they've made another one...we have received another letter this morning stating that entitlement is €218.

Calculated as:
Personal rate €196
Inc QA €130.10
Inc QC €29.80
Less means of €137 (288 less 60 = 228 @ 60%)

The first letter we got yesterday was basically giving €196 + 13 less 137 = 72.

I'm relieved but also a small bit concerned now that this is also wrong as it seems a bit on the high side.  Is it correct for them to add on an amount for a QA when I'm working myself?
When hubby was on JB his claim included €17 per week for me as a QA due to me only working a 3 day week.

If its correct its hardly worth my while applying for FIS I assume but I will get the MIS reviewed as the interest has gone up anyway & income has come down slightly.

Thanks


----------



## fababby (10 Aug 2010)

No €218 is the figure I got so you're okay The first time they neglected to include the QA and CD figure which is how entitlement is assessed. So that is higher than your FIS entitlement would be.

A


----------



## vectra (10 Aug 2010)

you cannot get FIS if you are a QA under your husbands payment.  If you choose to apply for FIS your husband would loose you as a QA on his payment.  this happened to me last year, but it was of more benefit to apply for FIS as my husband was not getting the full QA for me as i was also working.  best advised is to sit down and work it out. best of luck


----------

